# 1 000 tout pile pour Mickaël



## DearPrudence

*Et comme la grande prophétesse DP l'avait prédit (**ici**), c'est ton tour maintenant ! T'as pas été assez prudent, voilà ce qui arrive quand on répond à des questions et aide les gens.  *​ 
*Voilà, alors comme petit cadeau, comme apparemment tu n'aimes pas mon style de musique    , *
*voilà** un peu d'humour québécois (si ça veut bien marcher).*​ 
*And see, I haven't even written in English  *​ 
*Sigue así, no dudes en visitar el forum inglés, no vamos a comerte!*​ 
*Congratulations, Michal**, er, no, **Michael**, or this one**. No, **Mickaël**.*​ 
*   *​


----------



## geve

Mickaël ? 
Est-ce toi ?  
Bravo pour ces 1000 posts ! Je lève mon verre aux 1000 prochains. 
Je ne m'en fais pas, tu as beau être un peu dépenaillé, tu as toujours ton bonhomme allant  et c'est tant mieux.


----------



## anangelaway

* Félicitations et bravo Mickaël pour ton premier postiversaire !*  

Un petit plaisir qui ne se refuse pas​


----------



## marget

*Je te dis chapeau, Mickaël! Joyeux postiversaire!! En attendant le plaisir de lire ton post #2000!!!*


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Felicitations! bel et bien!


----------



## mickaël

Et non, je n'ai pas été assez prudent. 
Je gardais quand même l'espoir de me faire supprimer quelques messages pour revenir en arrière... Tant pis !


*DearPrudence* : Merci d'avoir ouvert ce fil... même si tu es une tricheuse puisque tu as eu mon compteur sous les yeux à plusieurs reprises, hier. ouf, j'ai réussi !  
Alors comme ça, j'ai dit que j'aimais pas tes goûts musicaux ? Tu as sûrement mal compris, parce que je ne vois vraiment, mais vraiment pas de quoi tu parles.  
Bon, c'est quoi ce lien ?! Franchement ! Comme si j'écoutais des bêtises pareil ! (y en a quelques uns en plus dans ton fil, heureusement)
Argh ! Vraiment super géniale la ligne verte... Tu as été cherché les meilleurs des meilleurs à ce que je vois. La ligne rouge, c'est pas mal aussi (je ne te crois pas)... mais fallait pas la franchir ! 
Attends un peu ton prochain posti toi... 
Et puis tiens, si je répétais les horreurs que tu as dites sur une certaine héroïne masquée... Petite bagarre Daria-_une certaine héroine masquée_ ? Ce serait amusant, non ?


*Gève *: Hem... Je te dis merci mais c'est bien parce que je suis poli, hein ! 
Mais alors toi... Tu veux m'apprendre les soustractions, tu me prends pour Mickey (non, j'ai pas de paraboles sur la tête), tu m'offres un dessin de maternelle (que je serais sûrement bien incapable de dessiner aussi zoliment !), et en plus tu te permets de me faire des critiques sur ma tenue vestimentaire ! Non, mais tu t'es vu quand t'as bu avec ton torchon, ta nappe de table et tes deux choucroutes sur les côtés ! Et en tenue de travail*, tu te crois mieux avec ton rideau rouge et ton filtre à café (et ton pompom de lutin ?) ? hein ! Vraiment, bravo !
Sinon, merci pour ta conférence sur Fantômette, c'était tip-top, je suis content d'avoir découvert ce forum, rien que pour ça. 




*Anangelaway* : Je devrais être fâché que tu répondes plus vite que moi les quelques fois où je fais des incursions de très bonne heure sur le forum anglais-français (je vois une question pas trop dure, je crois être le premier, et bam un ange que je ne peux même pas voir venir, tombe en piqué à la vitesse de la foudre sur la question ! Grrr...). Et je devrais aussi être fâché pour les 2 ou 3 fois où tu as fermé un fil au moment même où j'étais en train de rédiger une réponse... mais non, je te pardonne pour tout ça. 
Par contre... Des truffes en chocolat à cette époque de l'année ?! Moi, je t'avais offert une bonne et diététique boîte de soupe de poisson, et toi tu m'offres des truffes au chocolat (et en plus une bonne quantité) ! Tu veux que je grossisse ou quoi ? Bon, je l'ai déjà dit, je ne suis pas fondu de chocolat... mais s'il y en a, je le mange bien. Donc, je vais grossir.  Merci quand même !


*Marget *: Merci Margie. Tu me réponds dans ma langue maternelle, et c'est bien gentil de ta part... Tu as bien compris que j'avais encore le niveau d'un élève de maternelle en anglais.  
Tu attends de lire mon post 2 000 ! Les autres non, pas la peine ?  
Surtout continue à dire des "bêtises", comme tu le dis, sur les 3 forums français ! 
J'espère que tu t'en sors bien avec les calembours ! Si tu veux te faire très peur, regarde le lien donné par DearPrudence ou celui que je lui donne, y en a tout plein en audio. Thanks ! (fallait bien que je fasse un petit effort linguistique quand même...)


*MonsieurAquilone *: Merci à toi aussi d'avoir répondu en français et pour ces félicitations. Je suis de tout coeur avec toi pour la création de ce fourm italien-français, SeñorKite (c'est vrai que ça sonne mieux fran-talien). 
Ravi aussi d'avoir fait des mots-croisés avec toi !  Grazie mile !




Merci à tous, vous êtes adorables ! Je trouve que l'ancienne signature de Gève, bien que très incomplète pour vous décrire, reflète bien l'impression que j'ai des personnes de ce forum : "_Vous êtes beaux, vous êtes intelligents." _** Et je me sens souvent pitit, mini à côté de vous.  



* A ce propos Gève... y'aurait pas un p'tit avatar que tu es censée mettre ? Non, je n'ai toujours pas oublié...  
** J'espère que tu m'excuseras Gève de la mettre aussi dans mon posti. C'est un extrait de Fantômette ?


----------



## Gévy

Bravo le mico, en plein dans le mille... pour une fois !

Dis donc, t'as la langue bien pendue, on dirait... Et en plus, tu ne dis pas QUE des bêtises, même y'a des fois c'est drôlement bien ce que tu dis !  

En tous cas, gamin, ce qui est formidable avec toi c'est que les messages que tu envoies sont toujours, TOUJOURS, intéressants, pleins d'humour et hypersympas !!!   

Merci pour tous ceux que je t'ai obligés à m'envoyer (à cause de mes âneries et de mes erreurs). 

Tu es un mille-post (c'est un hybride des mille-pattes, ça?) !

Très bonne journée, "Mickaël-con-k" (en espagnol, n'allez pas croire que je dis des insultes, héhéhé...).

Enormes bisous, l'occasion vaut bien ça.


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones, Mickaël!...Has tenido tus incursiones en el foro de español...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ok, Mickaël, tu as bien essayé de jouer à ça avec nous, mais ça n'a pas marché !  

Pour te représenter, aussi _humble_ et _discret_ que possible, comme toi, voilà un petit cadeau, car j'ai bien compris que tu étais jaloux de la panoplie de Gève !  (le speed control à max, ici ça s'impose...!)

Bon, je crois qu'il est temps pour toi d'éviter la cuisine à l'huile si tu veux continuer à rentrer dans ce costume... (mais non, j'ai pas parlé de ton double menton naissant !   ).
Est-ce que tu crois ce que dit la 3ème video ? (très appropriée pour ce soir, mais tu peux regarder la précédente aussi, si tu as du temps à perdre et que ton prochain repas n'est pas trop proche !  )

Tu m'as fait chercher, mais j'ai finalement trouvé ta vraie devise :


			
				Confucius said:
			
		

> L'homme de bien ne demande rien qu'à lui même ;
> l'homme de peu demande tout aux autres.


 (je te vois te gratter la tête te demandant si tu es de la 1ère ou de la 2nde catégorie...! Pfff ! Y'a pas de doute à avoir ! 2nde 1ère !  )

J'ai retrouvé dans mes archives, ce matin, le petit mot que je t'avais envoyé. Alors, sur ces 1000 posts, tu ne regrettes vraiment rien ? 

Allez, va, ne change surtout pas, et régale-nous encore de beaucoup d'autres con-tri-bu-tions ! 

Amicalement,


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit  ) )

Je n´allais certes pas manquer la fête. 
1000 messages et je les AI TOUS LUS, et tous avec beaucoup d´interêt et de plaisir.

Ton désir de perfectionner l´espagnol n´a d´égal que celui te mettre en quatre pour aider les autres. Merci pour ces 1000 messages d´amitié et de dévouement.

Voici pour toi un dictionnaire espagnol pas comme les autres.
J´espère qu´il te plaira.

Un abrazo
Martine


----------



## Agnès E.

Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon, Mickaël !

Vos bras, vos bras !


----------



## mickaël

*Gévy* : Merci Gévy-mini.  En plus t'as bien orthographié mon nom, c'est très bien. (un peu moins bien le petit point d'interrogation collé au ça... mais bon, j'ai remarqué que DearPrudence était souvent encore moins douée que toi...) 
J'aurais mis dans le mille... pour une fois ? Ben, Gévy que non ! Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais mon compteur a fluctué à plusieurs reprises ; passant de 999 à 1000 au moins deux fois (ça mérite un deuxième posti, non ?) Et ce matin il est passé de 1 000 à 1 001 alors qu'hier il était toujours à 1 000. Enfin bref, Gévy donc au moins 2 fois dans le mille ! 
Hmm... les lignes 2, 3, 4, tu sais que c'est probablement ce que j'aurais dit pour ton futur postiversaire ? (si tu ne me les avais pas piqué...Grrr...). Je ne manquerai pas par contre de parler de ton humeur joyeuse (tu es toujours en train de te marrer toi ? *) qui se dégage de chacun de tes posts, de tes espiègleries, de ton petit caractère bien trempé... et bien entendu de la justesse et de l'intelligence de tes réponses. 
Besitos babosos de bambino.  jijijijijjiji 


*Rayines* : Y yo ví tus incursiones en el foro francés-español.  Sobre todo, no dudes en venir en este foro. No vienes a menudo pero aún me acuerdo de los primeros mensajes que ví de ti en este foro... por culpa de tu bontad y porque lo que dices es siempre muy interesante, como también lo observé después en el foro español. Cuidado, pienso que estaré cada vez más en el foro español.  
Muchas gracias Rayines por tus felicitaciones, me conmueve que hayas pensado en mi. Un regalo para ti, la foto de Martine y Gévy. 
http://www.chez-pierre.net/gifs/humour/sourire.jpg (haz un copiar/pagar para verla)
Saludillos. 


*Calamity Karine* : Merci, mais il ne me plaît pas ton petit cadeau, on dirait un pull mal tricoté !  Pour la peine, je t'enverrai une ou deux chansons d'un certain Didier... Yeah, _super _! 
Double menton naissant ? J'aurais plutôt dit menton en galoche, non ? Mais bon c'est pas de ma faute à moi si tu m'as dessiné sur l'avatar comme ça. Vu le temps que je t'ai cassé les pieds pour que tu me le fasses, j'avais pas osé trop critiquer ce portrait... Sinon, tu avais remarqué que j'avais débarqué ici un 02/04/06 ? Ou le 2, 4, et 6, sont justes là pour bien montrer que tu me l'a fait à la six-quatre-deux comme l'a déjà dit Gève ? 
Oui, je crois ce que dis la troisième vidéo. Par contre elle ne prévoit pas contrairement à moi qu'il sortira du terrain sur un "coup de tête".
Bon, je suis quand même bien obligé de te remercier sincèrement pour la patience dont tu dois faire preuve avec moi (z'aurais pas cru) et l'aide importante que tu m'as apportée ...et aussi pour ta gentillesse derrière ton humour parfois grinçant ! Sisisisisi !!!  

*Martine *: Bonsoir Martine. ;-) 
Tu sais que tu es la première personne que j'ai remarqué ici, à mon arrivée ? S'il n'y avait pas ta douceur et ta gentillesse je dirais presque que j'obéis au principe d'imprégnation de Lorenz.  (et puis j'ai quand même pas une cervelle d'oiseau ?  )
Merci pour ton cadeau... même si je ne sais pas comment je dois le prendre. C'est parce que je dis des bêtises ? (Non, je sais... )
J'en profite aussi pour te remercier de nouveau pour tes explications sur la prononciation des lettres D, R, LL, Y en espagnol, entre autres choses que tu m'as expliqué... toi aussi, je t'ai un petit peu cassé les pieds... 
¡Besitos Martine!


*Agnèsseu* : Vraiment, Agnès, je ne sais pas si je vais les accepter "tes ficelles de caleçon"... en plus tu vas devoir en racheter d'autres après... 
Tu sais, j'ai été vraiment très traumatisé quand un jour tu as fermé un thread sur le forum espagnol-français auquel j'étais en train de répondre. J'avais mis entre la réflexion et le pianotage du texte (un texte que j'avais rédigé en espagnol, où j'avais bien mis les accents partout, bien relu, etc.), une bonne heure... Quelle surprise quand j'ai vu le message "ce fil n'existe plus ou a été déplacé"... Depuis, je fais beaucoup plus attention avant de poster. 
Bon allez, j'oublie et je les accepte parce que je sais que parfois j'appuie comme un âne sur les petits triangles, parce que je t'ai déjà embêté avec des questions débiles par PM, et parce que tu corriges mes âneries dans le forum français seulement. (et aussi parce que la fermeture du thread était justifiée). Merci Agnès !  



* Comme je sais que tu aimes bien le foot, Gévy, je fais ce parallèle avec ce joueur... Toujours en train de se marrer, même après avoir fait des bêtises ! (mais toi tu n'en fais pas, bien sûr ;-) )


PS : Ah oui, je suis effectivement bavard... ;-) (désolé)


----------



## Gévy

Oh, mais oui, je me suis reconnue tout de suite (celle de gauche sur la photo). Mais dis, pas facile d'y accéder, ton adresse foire un peu.

Mieux vaut passer par là: http://www.chez-pierre.net/f_ri_int.php

Et chercher en déroulant la page : "photo souriante"

Martine, on est bien belles toutes les deux, hein ?


----------



## geve

mickaël said:
			
		

> Et puis tiens, si je répétais les horreurs que tu as dites sur une certaine héroïne masquée... Petite bagarre Daria-_une certaine héroine masquée_ ? Ce serait amusant, non ?


Je ne relèverai pas ce qui me semble n'être qu'une provocation délibérée de la part d'un marmot turbulent.  Je me contenterai de quelques images dans la mesure des stocks disponibles :    Sur ce, c'est la tête haute que je quitte ce fil. 

Bon, je retire ce que j'ai dit sur ta tenue débraillée : tu es beau, tu es intelligent, mais qu'est-ce que t'es... <insérer un mot qui rime avec "intelligent">


----------



## Miguelillo 87

BRAVO Mickaël, Eso es tocayo, espero sigas ayudandonos en el foro de español-francés, y sigue así se ve que eres una perona súper y siempre dispuesta a ayudar, 
Disculpa si no te escribo en francés pero como que se me pierde el sentimiento.
Felicitations et on y va pour autres 1000!!!!!


----------



## mickaël

*Miguelillo *: Gracias por estas palabras Miguelito, aunque son en español (no, no es grave en absoluto  ) y aprovecho también para darte las gracias de nuevo por las veces que me ayudaste. Espero que sigas viniendo en el foro francé-español. 
Por supuesto, bromeaba en tu postiversaire, era para dar suerte al equipo de Francia.  Funcionó... casi. 
Merci, à bientôt sur les forums espagnol seulement ou français-espagnol !


PS : No conocía la palabra _"tocayo",_ gracias a ti por haberla puesto, a Gévy por habérmela explicado. 


(Gève, Gévy...  )


----------



## carolineR

*EN AVANT LA CATALOGNE !*​
*MICKAEL a atteint ses MILLE contributions *​
*intelligentes,  pertinentes​*
*et amusantes​*
*B**RA**VO*
__clic__​


----------



## mickaël

Un grand merci Caroline ! Je vais me régaler.  
Oui, en fait tu avais raison d'ouvrir un deuxième fil* pour fêter mon posti, à cause de ce compteur farceur comme je l'ai dit plus haut.  De la transmission de pensée ?  

(Plutôt en avant le Languedoc ou sinon adelante Valencia, comme je te l'ai dis par PM. ) Mais je te redis merci quand même. 




* Merci malgré tout à Agnès d'avoir soudé les deux threads.


----------



## pickypuck

J'arrive un peu en retard (au fait je viens de découvrir ce forum de félicitations).

Alors... félicitations!

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## mickaël

Merci beaucoup pickypuck.  Más vale tarde que nunca, comme dit le proverbe.  (Désolé de répondre moi aussi un peu tard, je viens juste de découvrir ton message en consultant mon tableau de bord.)


----------

